
Ask HN: I love paying attention to detail. Is there a career for me? - ghantila
I&#x27;m a 23 year old guy. Currently jobless and trying to figure out things for me. I&#x27;ve realised that I love fixing things.<p>By that I mean, I love making things better. I pay attention to the smallest detail in whatever I do. Be it cleaning my room, cleaning dust from CPU, I clean each and every part. I absolutely take care of spacing, new lines, tabs while I&#x27;m coding if that makes sense. You know kinda like Steve Jobs who paid extreme attention to each and every detail.<p>I know a little bit of code, HTML, CSS, C, C++, Win32 API etc. I&#x27;m not really good at it but I&#x27;m more than an average programmer. I also know a bit of reverse engineering and web application hacking. And I&#x27;ve also been listed in various hall of fames (Google, Microsoft, Facebook).<p>The thing is I&#x27;m not able to find a specific career. Can people at HN suggest some good career choice? Thanks in advance.
======
sigmaprimus
From your question it sounds like you have already decided to have a career in
the tech sector and in particular programming/coding. That is a good choice
but keep in mind that choosing to go down that road will require constant
learning and effort to maintain your relevance as things change very fast in
that field of work. Here is a link to a newish article on data science jobs.
[https://github.com/tobigithub/tensorflow-deep-
learning/wiki/...](https://github.com/tobigithub/tensorflow-deep-
learning/wiki/data-scientists) Also as a fellow person who pays attention to
details I have infered that you are still living at home and I am assuming you
are around 5 years out of school, and the fact that you enjoy doing repetative
tasks most likely means you also play games that reward this, such as mmorpgs
and as a person who has lived a little I can tell the best thing you could do
for yourself is stop playing all video games and learn how to live or you will
find yourself left behind in the real world. One day you will wake up and
realize most of your highshcool friends have families with good careers and
looking forward to their 10 year highs cool reunions while you are still
living with your parents unable to support yourself let alone a family. Even
the "Dumb guys" that were less than average in school, learned a trade, worked
hard and bought a home and are enjoying their lives while you still
struggling. This might not happen to you but it happens to people all the time
so don't fall into the trap of gaming, no one will care how high you were
ranked in a game at your reunion if you even go.

Sorry for the rant, you seem to be on the right path by asking for advice here
and I just wanted to give you some from a guy who was "too smart" for his own
good at your age.

~~~
ghantila
Thanks a lot for taking time to write a valuable advice. I'd love to learn
more from you and your experiences.

I've not yet decided what exactly I want to do but I love computers. I can
spend hours and hours trying to do stuffs on it. I also love helping people.
I'll tell you what I do mostly, whenever I have someone visit my home, I ask
for their phone, connect to my W-Fi and update their apps from Play Store or
App Store, enable/disable some settings for privacy.

I don't know but I love doing it. I'm thinking of starting a computer repair
business and I'm damn sure I'll rock at it. But somewhere I'm lacking
confidence.

I don't play video games but I spend a lot of time watching videos on YouTube,
some educational and some just for fun.

In short, I'm just in this world. No idea what to do with my life. Please
advice me more on this.

------
mamaniscalco
It sounds like you feel rudderless to me. Perhaps you should invest some time
into finding yourself rather than a career. Work does define us for sure, but,
you should clarify yourself to yourself before you invest time and energy into
a career. Consider travelling and experiencing the world Then you will know
the answer to your question for yourself and by yourself.

------
lsiunsuex
Not programming related, but extreme attention to detail could be used in art
restoration. That's a very intricate job of trying to find the exact colors /
formula of paint used / how to repair it properly, etc...

------
danielvf
Assist someone wiring up a data center?

------
rubyfan
QA Testing.

~~~
CuriouslyC
I don't think I've ever met anyone who enjoyed QA.

